
Photographing with a Disassembled Lens - jimsojim
http://blog.mattbierner.com/lens-look-photographing-with-a-disassembled-lens/
======
aaronbrethorst
Google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:TUVphXe...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:TUVphXeMKroJ:blog.mattbierner.com/lens-
look-photographing-with-a-disassembled-lens/+&cd=6&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

